# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Παραμυθι (χωρις happy end)

## mIme?

Ωραιο φορουμ,χαιρομαι να ειμαι μελος με ολους εσας παρεα!
Θα θεσω ενα θεμα που δεν ξερω αν ταιριαζει στην συγεκριμενη υποκατηγορια που βρισκομαι.
Ειναι φορες που χαιρομαι να παραμυθιαζομαι, ισως δημιουργησω μια κατασταση, μια σχεση μεταξυ ανθρωπων,εναν ανθρωπο απο το μηδεν. Διαβασα καποτε σχετικα με τους παθολογικους ψευτες, ομως αποσκοπουν απ'οτι καταλαβα στο να τραβηξουν τη προσοχη μεσο καποιου γεγονοτος, μπορει να ειναι και να μην ειναι αυτη μια τετοια περιπτωση. Ομως δεν γινεται κατ'αναγκη για να το πω σε καποιον, διασκεδαζω τον εαυτο μου περισσοτερο θα ελεγα, τυχαινει ομως να γνωριζει καποιος κατι απο αυτα και με γνωριζει μεσα απο μια εικονα, αληθινου και ψευτικου. Ισως απο την αλλη θεωρω πως δεν αρκω για να ασχοληθει καποιος μαζι μου και πρεπει να με κανω πιο ενδειαφερουσα,αφου μιλωντας με εναν ανθρωπο μπορει και να διηγηθω κατι απο το παραμυθι μου. Αξιολυπητο ομως το εχω καταλαβει και προσπαθω ,αν και ειναι αρκετα δελεαστικο, να μην περιγρφω ιστοριες που δεν εχουν συμβει!παρεπιπτοντως οταν η μητερα μου περιγραφει σε τριτους ενα γεγονος στο οποιο ημουν παρουσα, ποτε δεν λεει αυτο που ειδε, δεν περβαλλει στη περιγραφη ,αλλαζει τα γεγονοτα και συζητησεις σχεδον χωρις συνδεση. Ντρεπομαι αρκετα να πεφτω σε αντιφασεις και αυτο ειναι που με εχει κανει αρκετα σκεπτικη και προσεκτικη με την βλακωδη κατα τα αλλα και ανωριμη συμπεριφορα μου

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ναι όντως κερδίζεις το ενδιαφέρον των άλλων παραφουσκώνοντας μια ιστορία αλλά πέφτεις αποτομα στα μάτια τους έτσι και καταλάβουν ότι λες ψέματα!
κάνεις τους άλλους να ενδιαφερθούν από τον τρόπο που λες κάτι και όχι από το τι λες στην ουσία.
ένας άνθρωπος \"καθαρός\" και ειλικρινής πάντα κερδιζει την αποδοχή.

Δε λέω υπάρχουν και φορές που αναγκαστικά λες ένα ψέμα για να αποφύγεις κάτι τραγικό.

----------


## vince

Το ψέμα συνήθως φαίνεται από το βλέμμα του κάθε ανθρώπου αλλά και το body language. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλοι τρόποι να ανακαλυφθεί ο ψεύτης αλλά αυτό συνήθως παίρνει χρόνο (συμβαίνει να το ανακαλύπτουν ακόμα και οι πιο αγαθοί..).

Το ψέμα είναι πολύ άσχημο. Το έχω βιώσει σε σχέση από την μεριά της συντρόφου και μπορώ να πω πως μου άφησε πολλά απωθημένα (στον βαθμό του να φτάνω να κατηγορώ άτομα που δεν φταίγανε). Don\'t lie αν θέλεις να επικρατήσει η αλήθεια στην ζωή σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ένας λόγος που δεν λέω ψέμματα, είναι γιατί βαριέμαι να τα θυμάμαι.....
Πιστεύω όμως πως δεν είναι και πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβεις όταν κάποιος προσπαθεί να σε παραμυθιάσει. Άλλωστε αργά ή γρήγορα όλα μαθαίνονται....
Αγαπητή μιμ προσπάθησε να λες τις δικές σου πραγματικές ιστορίες και αν δεν σου αρκούν, δημιουργησέ τες!
Όχι με τη φαντασία σου, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα. Θα δεις πόσο όμορφα θα νιώσεις!

----------


## mIme?

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας! Ειναι λογικο να απεχθανεστε ολοι το ψεμα,αφου εκτος απο την λαθος εικονα που δινει για καποιον , κανει τους παντες επιφυλακτικους και αμυντικους.
Ωστοσο , δεν ειναι ψεματα που αφορουν κατηγοριες προς αλλους ανθρωπους, η για να με λυπηθουν!
Να ενα παραδειγμα ,ας υποθεσουμε στο τηλεφωνο...Τι εκανες σημερα μΙμε? ...Αχ! σημερα ειχα παει σινεμα ,ωραια ταινια(αληθεια),στη μεση της ομως σηκωθηκε ενας τυπος και πεταξε το ποπ κορν του σε εναν διπλα του γιατι μιλουσε συνεχεια στο κινητο (ψεμα) ,μπορει να τους εβαζα και να τσακωθουν μετα...
Ειναι ψεμματα αχρειαστα,ειτε το πω ειτε οχι δεν εχει επηρεαστει ποτε καποιος, μονο που αν τελικα το καταλαβουν φαινομαι χαζη!Οχι πως δεν ειμαι μετα πο αυτο το ελλατωμα! Αφου δεν υπαρχει λογος γιατι να το επινοησεις αυτο? Ειδου το ερωτημα

----------


## researcher

τωρα που το λες

θυμηθηκα και γω

ελεγα στη συγκατοικο μου προχθες π.χ

μιλουσαμε για αφεντκα και δουλειες κ τετοια

καποτε δουλευα καπου με αφεντικο που ηταν πραγματικα με πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα
οταν μου ζητησε την επομενη χρονια να ξαναπαω απλα αρνηθηκα
στη συγκατοικο μου ομως ειπα πως του ειπα το εξης:

δεν ερχομαι να δουλεψω σε σας εξαλλου κακα αφεντικα υπαρχουν παντου!

αυτο ομως το σκεφτηκα εκεινη τη στιγμη που ανακαλουσα την ιστορια.μετα καπως με θαυμασε και αντε να της πω εγω οτι ηταν ψεμμα.ομως χαλαστηκα τελικα εγω.βλακεια ενιωσα.

αυταααα.... σε καταλαβαινω καπως mIme

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by mIme?_
> 
> Αφου δεν υπαρχει λογος γιατι να το επινοησεις αυτο? Ειδου το ερωτημα


ειδου η απαντηση,

οταν η καθημερινοτητα σου δεν σε ικανοποιει, αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν ξερεις/μπορεις να την αλλαξεις το πιο ευκολο ειναι να δημιουργησεις μια, που να σε ικανοποιει στο φαντασιακο σου βεβαια, οχι στην πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οταν η καθημερινοτητα σου δεν σε ικανοποιει, αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν ξερεις/μπορεις να την αλλαξεις το πιο ευκολο ειναι να δημιουργησεις μια, που να σε ικανοποιει στο φαντασιακο σου βεβαια, οχι στην πραγματικοτητα.


Αυτο ακριβώς. Δεν σε ικανοποιεί, ή δεν σου αρκεί, θα ήθελες κάτι πιο συναρπαστικό, πιο έντονο. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα ούτε πρόβλημα (ε, ναι μπορεί όμως να πέσεις σε αντιφάσεις, να ξεχάσεις κάτι κλπ), ούτε (από μόνο του) κάτι παθολογικό. Ίσα-ίσα που μπορεί να λειτουργεί \'θεραπευτικά\' για εσένα και να διατηρεί την ψυχική σου υγεία. Αν παρατηρείς όμως ότι δυσκολεύει αντί να προάγει τις σχέσεις σου και αν καταλαμβάνει πολύ χώρο από τις σκέψεις και την καθημερινότητά σου, προσπάθησε να κινητοποιηθείς και να αναπτύξεις τις δυνατότητες που έχεις. 

Όσο γεμίζεις τη ζωή σου και δυναμώνεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου, τόσο λιγότερη σημασία αποκτούν τα πλασματικά πρόσωπα και περιστατικά. Τα οποία συχνά δημιουργούν συναίσθημα υπεροχής και προσωρινής ικανοποίησης, αλλά μετά....ένα μόνιμο αίσθημα ανικανοποίητου και ανεπάρκειας.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Όσο γεμίζεις τη ζωή σου και δυναμώνεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου, τόσο λιγότερη σημασία αποκτούν τα πλασματικά πρόσωπα και περιστατικά. Τα οποία συχνά δημιουργούν συναίσθημα υπεροχής και προσωρινής ικανοποίησης, αλλά μετά....ένα μόνιμο αίσθημα ανικανοποίητου και ανεπάρκειας.


Αυτό είναι ίσως ότι πιο αποκαλυπτικό έχω διαβάσει στο forum τον τελευταίο καιρό...θυμήθηκα μάλιστα μια συζήτηση που είχαμε παλαιότερα marina38..

----------


## deleted-member141015

:) Για το πώς ξεγελάμε (και ξεγλιστράμε από) τον εαυτό μας?
Πάλι πάντως γυρνάμε στο παιδί μέσα μας :)

----------


## vince

Μαρίνα,

Σε συντομία θα πω τα εξής.. (σαφώς για να τα ακούσω και εγώ ο ίδιος)

Δεν είναι άσχημο να κρατάμε ένα κομμάτι από την παιδικότητα μας.. ίσα ίσα θα έλεγα πως το παιδί αυτό μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει να αγαπήσουμε λίγο περισσότερο τον κόσμο. Πρόβλημα υπάρχει όταν πιανόμαστε από το \"παιδί\" αυτό που έχουμε μέσα μας τις φορές που καλούμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε καταστάσεις με υπευθυνότητα. Υπάρχει νομίζω μια χρυσή τομή, ένα equilibrium σε όλα τα πράγματα. Στην πράξη πάντως το equilibrium αυτό χάνεται με τις καταστάσεις της καθημερινότητας.

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μία παράγραφο από το λογοτεχνικό έργο του μικρού πρίγκηπα.. με συναίσθηση προσωπική..

***********

_Ο τέταρτος πλανήτης ήταν ενός επιχειρηματία. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός ήταν τόσο απασχολημένος που μήτε καν σήκωσε το κεφάλι του όταν έφτασε ο μικρός πρίγκηπας. 
-Καλημέρα του είπε αυτός. Το τσιγάρο σας έσβησε. 
-Τρία και δύο κάνουν πέντε. Δεκαπέντε κι εφτά είκοσι δύο...ουφ! Μας κάνουν λοιπόν πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια.... 
-Εκατομμύρια τι? 
Ο επιχειρηματίας κατάλαβε πως δεν είχε καμιά ελπίδα να τον αφήσουν ήσυχο. 
Εκατομμύρια από αυτά τα πραγματάκια που βλέπουμε καμιά φορά στον ουρανό. 
-Μύγες. 
-Όχι ντε! Κάτι πραγματάκια που λάμπουν. 
-Μέλισσες? 
-Όχι ντε! Κάτι χρυσωμένα πραγματάκια που κάνουν τους τεμπέληδες να πλάθουν όνειρα. 
Μα εγώ είμαι σοβαρός άνθρωπος, δεν μου μένει χρόνος να πλάθω όνειρα. 
-Α! Άστρα. 
-Ακριβώς. Άστρα. 
-Και τι τα κάνεις πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια άστρα? ..
-Τίποτα. Έχω τα δικά μου...ξέρω ένα βασιλιά... 
-Οι βασιλιάδες δεν έχουν τα δικά τους.
-Με κάνουν πλούσιο.
-Και τι σε ωφελεί να είσαι πλούσιος? 
-Για να αγοράζω και άλλα αστέρια αν κάποιος ανακαλύψει κανένα. ... 
-Εσύ όμως δεν είσαι χρήσιμος για τα αστέρια.. 

Ο επιχειρηματίας άνοιξε το στόμα, μα δεν βρήκε τίποτα να αποκριθεί και έφυγε. Κι ο μικρός πρίγκηπας έφυγε._


Εν κατακλείδι, κανένας μεγάλος δεν θα καταλάβει πως το παν αλλάζει, μας λέει ο συγγραφέας στην συνέχεια.

*********


Η φαντασία είναι ένας προστάτης για τον κόσμο.. ίσως να τον προστάτευε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Και οι Ιππότες και οι Σταχτοπούτες κατάφεραν να πλάσουν υπάκουα παιδιά. Κάποιο άστρο πάντοτε θα λάμπει μέσα μας. Αρκεί βέβαια να το ακούμε όταν αυτό μας καλεί..

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ναι αυτό ακριβώς είχα στο μυαλό μου, όταν πιανόμαστε από το παιδί μέσα μας. Αλλά νομίζω πως είναι μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα όταν φοβόμαστε το παιδί μέσα μας.

Κι όσο για το Μικρό Πρίγκιπα, πάντα μου άρεσε το κομάτι με την αλεπού :)

\"- Αντίο, είπε η αλεπού. Να το μυστικό μου. Είναι πολύ απλό: μόνο με την καρδιά βλέπεις καλά. Την ουσία τα μάτια δεν τη βλέπουν. 

- Την ουσία τα μάτια δεν τη βλέπουν, επανέλαβε ο μικρός πρίγκιπας για να το θυμάται.

- Είναι ο χρόνος που ξόδεψες για το τριαντάφυλλό σου που το κάνει τόσο σημαντικό.

- Είναι ο χρόνος που ξόδεψα για το τριαντάφυλλό μου…, είπε ο μικρός πρίγκιπας για να το θυμάται.

- Οι άνθρωποι έχουν ξεχάσει αυτή την αλήθεια, είπε η αλεπού. Εσύ όμως δεν πρέπει να την ξεχάσεις. Θα είσαι υπεύθυνος για πάντα για ό,τι έχεις εξημερώσει. Είσαι υπεύθυνος για το τριαντάφυλλό σου…

- Είμαι υπεύθυνος για το τριαντάφυλλό μου…, επανέλαβε ο μικρός πρίγκιπας για να το θυμάται.\"

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Μαρίνα,
> 
> Σε συντομία θα πω τα εξής.. (σαφώς για να τα ακούσω και εγώ ο ίδιος)
> 
> Δεν είναι άσχημο να κρατάμε ένα κομμάτι από την παιδικότητα μας.. ίσα ίσα θα έλεγα πως το παιδί αυτό μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει να αγαπήσουμε λίγο περισσότερο τον κόσμο. Πρόβλημα υπάρχει όταν πιανόμαστε από το \"παιδί\" αυτό που έχουμε μέσα μας τις φορές που καλούμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε καταστάσεις με υπευθυνότητα. Υπάρχει νομίζω μια χρυσή τομή, ένα equilibrium σε όλα τα πράγματα. Στην πράξη πάντως το equilibrium αυτό χάνεται με τις καταστάσεις της καθημερινότητας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μία παράγραφο από το λογοτεχνικό έργο του μικρού πρίγκηπα.. με συναίσθηση προσωπική..
> 
> ...


Πρόβλημα... όταν πιανόμαστε απο το παιδί, όταν γινόμαστε το παιδί την ώρα που θα έπρεπε να φερθούμε με την λογική και ενήλικα. 
Οταν το παιδί έχει κομμάτια και ανάγκες ανικανοποίητες που βαραίνουν το παρόν. 
Ο καθένας μας οφείλει να συμφιλιωθεί με το παιδάκι που έχει μέσα του :)
Για να μην το φόβάται, για να το φροντίζει όταν πρέπει ή να του λέει να σταματήσει και να κάτσει φρόνιμο....

Διότι, αυτός ο κόσμος δεν αξίζει, ούτε την μισή απο την ομορφιά του, αν δεν ξέρουμε να τον κοιτάξουμε μέσα απο τα μάτια και με την καθαρή καρδιά ενός παιδιού. 


Πάντοτε,΄κάτι λάμπει μέσα μας... μια πηγή φωτός.
Αρκεί να είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε αυτήν , ακόμα και στα μεγαλύτερα σκοτάδια μας....

Το φαντασιακό είναι η υποκειμενική αναπαράσταση του πραγματικού.
Μια καλή αντίληψη του πραγματικού, και ο διαχωρισμός του απο το φαντασιακό, κάνει την φαντασία του καθενός, τον καλύτερο τρόπο για να βιώνει και να εξερευνεί τον κόσμο μέσα απο τον εσωτερικό του πλούτο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Ναι αυτό ακριβώς είχα στο μυαλό μου, όταν πιανόμαστε από το παιδί μέσα μας. Αλλά νομίζω πως είναι μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα όταν φοβόμαστε το παιδί μέσα μας.
> 
> Κι όσο για το Μικρό Πρίγκιπα, πάντα μου άρεσε το κομάτι με την αλεπού :)
> 
> \"- Αντίο, είπε η αλεπού. Να το μυστικό μου. Είναι πολύ απλό: μόνο με την καρδιά βλέπεις καλά. Την ουσία τα μάτια δεν τη βλέπουν. 
> 
> - Την ουσία τα μάτια δεν τη βλέπουν, επανέλαβε ο μικρός πρίγκιπας για να το θυμάται.
> 
> ...


Μαρινα μου...

\"ο χρόνος που ξόδεψα για να εξημερώσω\"

Γνωρίζοντας το επάγγελμά σου, με συγκινεί πολύ που αγαπάς αυτό το κομμάτι. 

Οταν δίνουμε σε κάτι ή κάποιον, ένα κομμάτι απο τον χρόνο μας κι ένα κομμάτι απο την ψυχή μας, τότε υπάρχουμε κατά κάποιο τρόπο μέσα του, όπως μέσα μας υπάρχει κι αυτό(ς)....

----------

